# Jake shields has some not too flatering things to say about Strikeforce.



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I got to say I believe Shields. I think he's proven he's not a guy who makes stuff up.

http://www.cagepotato.com/jake-shie...eforces-problem-company-only-pushes-has-beens



> When Jake Shields announced that he would be testing the free agent waters when his Strikeforce contract ended this summer, every MMA fan and journalist collectively thought, "He's going to the UFC." Strikeforce must have been thinking the same thing, considering they let Shields, who is their middleweight champ, go without a fight by releasing him without tendering a final offer before he began the open negotiation period with other promotions.
> 
> Even if a company like the UFC made an offer, Strikeforce, by rights could have matched any offer on the table, but by releasing him from his contract, the only thing they did was possibly prevent a bidding war resulting salary increase for Shields.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

What did he expect? They give him hugs for quitting SF and leaving them without a champ. 

He goes to ufc and sits next to Dana to make some kind of point. He and everybody else knows he will join UFC, but then he is ow so surprised they dropped him. Give me a break.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah we all knew he was going to leave for more competition!


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Wait! Last week Dana was on video saying that the UFC didn't talk to Jake Shields while under contract, but Jake is coming out saying they were speaking with the UFC, then got clipped by Strikeforce?

Dana, as if we didn't already know, you're a poor, pathetic excuse of a liar.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How was Dana a liar?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> How was Dana a liar?


He said that he would "never talk to a fighter while they are under contract with another promotion," yet Shields has just admitted that he was talking to the UFC during his contract with Strikeforce.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Shields said that though, not Dana!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> He said that he would "never talk to a fighter while they are under contract with another promotion," yet Shields has just admitted that he was talking to the UFC during his contract with Strikeforce.


Where does it say that he talked with Dana while he was still under contract? He has been released from his contract and now is talking with the UFC.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah before that it was just a posibility!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah before that it was just a posibility!


I mean obviously Dana didn't ignore the guy and run out of the room every time he saw him. If you watched the ultimate fighter, you know the Shields was there helping Liddell. You had to pay attention to catch him, but he was definitely there a lot. On that note if Dana knew he was going to come to the UFC back then why wouldn't a Shields got to speak at least a word on camera? All the other asst. coaches do.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if you pay attention you can see Sammy Henson as well!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Man I'm looking forward to Shields coming over, kicking some ass and taking names in the UFC - gonna be awesome! 

But please, for the love of God, don't bring Diaz with you... Can't stand him :/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think Dana wants Nick and Nick probably doesn't want to come back to the UFC!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

UrbanBounca said:


> Dana, as if we didn't already know, you're a poor, pathetic excuse of a liar.



Kinda reminds me of how he said he isn't interested in signing Fedor anymore becuase... "the UFC never signs fighters coming off of a loss" 

But wait.... did they not just sign Mark Hunt? He's lost 5 in a row.....

Meh it doesn't matter.

Good luck to Jake though, there are some very interesting fights waiting for him in the UFC.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Kinda reminds me of how he said he isn't interested in signing Fedor anymore becuase... "the UFC never signs fighters coming off of a loss"
> 
> But wait.... did they not just sign Mark Hunt? He's lost 5 in a row.....
> 
> ...


I don't think the UFC is interested in Hunt. He won't be around for more than one fight. He is being brought in so that a local Indiana guy has someone to knock out. Dana's not interested in Fedor for these reasons: Fedor will probably still demand the same amount of money and promotional control even though his stock has dropped. Would Dana sign Fedor under Dana's terms for fighters? Of course, but since that loss there's no way he's going to make concessions.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> He said that he would "never talk to a fighter while they are under contract with another promotion," yet Shields has just admitted that he was talking to the UFC during his contract with Strikeforce.


The fighting contract was over they were in a matching period where other companies can offer new contracts and strikeforce had the option to match it and resign him.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I don't think the UFC is interested in Hunt. He won't be around for more than one fight. He is being brought in so that a local Indiana guy has someone to knock out. Dana's not interested in Fedor for these reasons: Fedor will probably still demand the same amount of money and promotional control even though his stock has dropped. Would Dana sign Fedor under Dana's terms for fighters? Of course, but since that loss there's no way he's going to make concessions.


That's neither here nor there in regards to your Hunt comment. I'm talking about hipocritical comments. 

I'd get a kick out of it if Hunt was somehow able to put a streak together. He's actually fun to watch fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah whenever I think of Hunt I think of two things: his butt bomb against Fedor and his taking one of CroCops kicks and still going on to with the fight!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> That's neither here nor there in regards to your Hunt comment. I'm talking about hipocritical comments.
> 
> I'd get a kick out of it if Hunt was somehow able to put a streak together. He's actually fun to watch fight.


It's not a hypocritical comment. Of course the UFC signs one fight deals with alot of guys coming off losses, but they don't go out and sign multi-fight big money deals with guys who just lost. You're comparing apples and oranges my friend.

That being said I don't think Dana is being hypocritical, I think he's lying on this one. If Fedor called up Dana today and said, "I'm dumping m1 global Strikeforce has released me. I'll do a normal multi-fight deal." He'd sign him in a heartbeat.

As far as Hunt is concerned he was never that good to begin with, and now doesn't appear to be putting the training time in. I don't see him putting a run together.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah not to mention Hunt hasn't won in MMA for 4 years!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Kinda reminds me of how he said he isn't interested in signing Fedor anymore becuase... "the UFC never signs fighters coming off of a loss"
> 
> But wait.... did they not just sign Mark Hunt? He's lost 5 in a row.....
> 
> ...


Knocking Dana because of a contractual obligation to the purchase of Pride. We get it, you do not like the UFC nor Dana White.


Wouldnt surprise me if all what Shields said is true. We already know that they wanted Hendo to win


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> It's not a hypocritical comment. Of course the UFC signs one fight deals with alot of guys coming off losses, but they don't go out and sign multi-fight big money deals with guys who just lost. You're comparing apples and oranges my friend.
> 
> That being said I don't think Dana is being hypocritical, I think he's lying on this one. If Fedor called up Dana today and said, "I'm dumping m1 global Strikeforce has released me. I'll do a normal multi-fight deal." He'd sign him in a heartbeat.
> 
> As far as Hunt is concerned he was never that good to begin with, and now doesn't appear to be putting the training time in. I don't see him putting a run together.


I am comparing nothing of the sort. 



Blitzz said:


> Knocking Dana because of a contractual obligation to the purchase of Pride. We get it, you do not like the UFC nor Dana White.
> 
> 
> Wouldnt surprise me if all what Shields said is true. We already know that they wanted Hendo to win


you've got to be kidding me.. who in the hell said I hate the UFC? That's a hell of a response bud.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I really dont give a fcuk what Jake "Dana's Bum Boy" Shields has to say about SF or any other subject what so ever to be perfectly honest, dont really care for watching the queer fight ether at risk of missing the next fight on the card through havin fallen to sleep.

But I would kind of semi like to know (without any real excitement or anticipation of any kind) when is he going to make his UFC depute and against who, just so I can get the drugs ready to get me though his fight and onto the next one.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I am comparing nothing of the sort.
> 
> 
> 
> you've got to be kidding me.. who in the hell said I hate the UFC? That's a hell of a response bud.


Come on you obviously do. Any time you get a chance you take a shot at them.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Come on you obviously do. Any time you get a chance you take a shot at them.


If I did I wouldn't spend my money on every single event. 

Don't mistake discussing faults for hatred of something.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> If I did I wouldn't spend my money on every single event.
> 
> Don't mistake discussing faults for hatred of something.


Ok strong dislike. You always sing the praises of every other organization, and point out the flaws of the UFC.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Ok strong dislike. You always sing the praises of every other organization, and point out the flaws of the UFC.



rocky...

I am an mma fan. Half of my favorite fighters are in the UFC the other half are in Strikeforce.

I neither like nor dislike either organization. I love them both because I am a freakin MMA Junkie. 

Now I have some stuff to do around the forum so if you feel like carrying on this discussion with one your your little typical rebuttals ( which I know you will because you have become 'that guy' ) I'll be back in a few hours to check...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> rocky...
> 
> I am an mma fan. Half of my favorite fighters are in the UFC the other half are in Strikeforce.
> 
> ...





_RIVAL_ said:


> Don't attack members rockybalboa25


Hmm hypocritical much?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I'm sure Strikeforce has some less than flattering words to say about Jake Shields. Strikeforce has been hyping Shields as the best MW on the planet giving him the biggest names they could get to fight. From this point it's in Jake's hands. They put him on the most watched card in the history of MMA and he put on a less than inspiring performance against a very well known fighter. The next chance he gets he's part in one of the lowlights in MMA history. He really shouldn't complain about Strikeforce not trying to build young fighters up.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Well, I'm sure Strikeforce has some less than flattering words to say about Jake Shields. Strikeforce has been hyping Shields as the best MW on the planet giving him the biggest names they could get to fight. From this point it's in Jake's hands. They put him on the most watched card in the history of MMA and he put on a less than inspiring performance against a very well known fighter. The next chance he gets he's part in one of the lowlights in MMA history. He really shouldn't complain about Strikeforce not trying to build young fighters up.


You have to admit that they did him dirty at the end though. They hyped Henderson more than Shields. I understand from a business standpoint why they did it. They just took a big gamble that went bad.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Hmm hypocritical much?


You attacked Kanto when he was talking to me. You deserved that.

Looks to me like you are arguing with me for the sake of it rocky. Lay off on that.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok Rocky if you want to continue this off topic debate/whatever you want to call it with rival take it to pm's 

to everyone else lets keep this thread on track


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> You have to admit that they did him dirty at the end though. They hyped Henderson more than Shields. I understand from a business standpoint why they did it. They just took a big gamble that went bad.


Of course they hyped Henderson more than Shields because Hendo brings in viewers. And it wasn't even bad for Shields because he beat the hyped up superstar. For me it just sounds like Shields is whining because the attention wasn't all on him for once.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> He said that he would "never talk to a fighter while they are under contract with another promotion," yet Shields has just admitted that he was talking to the UFC during his contract with Strikeforce.


He also said that Rich Franklin wasn't fighting Liddell, and that the UFC doesn't sign fighters after a loss. He has lied to protect the UFC's image or to save face, or to build hype. Who cares, its not like anything stays secret in this sport!

About the article: A lot of this is pretty much duhh stuff about Strikeforce. But Shields is kidding himself if he thinks Melendez and Diaz are good enough to hang in the UFC, and if Cung Le is a has-been, I'm a trained gerbal!


----------



## RoeNoMo (Jul 12, 2010)

Shields was clearly talking to UFC for sometime leading up to the dropping of his contract from Strikeforce. I happen to like some of the SF fighters in that division (e.g. Diaz) and am sad to see Shields leave. But to create the drama I think is unnecessary and distracting.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd like to see Jake Shields vs. Wanderlei Silva.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Shields would get knocked back to the welterweight division!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

SF cut his ass because it was obvious he was going to leave for "greener pastures". There was absolutely no point in even bidding on him, all it would have done was raise his demand and price thus helping HIM get richer. As far as disrespecting goes, he should look up the video of himself at WEC sitting next to Dana and smiling like a little bitch that saw a dick for the first time. 

Anyways...


Shields is going to be a below average UFC MW and will certainly lose to the top 5. He'll fair better in the WW division but will lose to GSP and possibly to Kos, Alves and Fitch. Lets wait and see.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but even though Shields would loose to GSP and possibly Fitch, Alves and Kos, he would still make some good matches!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but even though Shields would loose to GSP and possibly Fitch, Alves and Kos, he would still make some good matches!


:thumbsup:
A lot of great matches.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Shields would get knocked back to the welterweight division!


If Mark Hunt could beat Silva, I'm sure Shields has a chance LOL.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he has a chance but I have to be realistic about things. I'm making the argument that he has a better chance at beating GSP cause welterweight is his natural weightclass. Silva is not only talented, but he also cuts down from 210 lbs. I'm not even sure Shields cuts weight while he fights at middleweight. So a guy who naturally weighs about 185 is going to beat a guy who is probably weighs 20 pounds heavier and doesn't have the best of striking. Yeah he's got a chance!:sarcastic12:


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah he has a chance but I have to be realistic about things. I'm making the argument that he has a better chance at beating GSP cause welterweight is his natural weightclass. Silva is not only talented, but he also cuts down from 210 lbs. I'm not even sure Shields cuts weight while he fights at middleweight. So a guy who naturally weighs about 185 is going to beat a guy who is probably weighs 20 pounds heavier and doesn't have the best of striking. Yeah he's got a chance!:sarcastic12:


Yeah, but the way your talking, he wouldn't have a chance at all against Silva, which I believe is wrong! :sarcastic03:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Shields has about as much chance of beating Silva as Matt Lindland had of beating Fedor, very little!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Kinda reminds me of how he said he isn't interested in signing Fedor anymore becuase... "the UFC never signs fighters coming off of a loss"
> *
> But wait.... did they not just sign Mark Hunt? He's lost 5 in a row.....*
> 
> ...


Don't forget Wanderlei Silva! He was coming off of two losses when he came to the UFC!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but Silva came in with the rest of the PRIDE crossovers!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice VIP treatment...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What VIP treatment?


----------

